# Declining Prices Increase HDTV Penetration



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A new study from Leichtman Research Group (LRG) suggests that
the percentage of households in the United States that have a
high definition-capable TV set grew from 7 percent a year ago to
12 percent at the end of the Q3 of 2005. The growth, according to
the research, has mostly been fueled by purchase prices of new
HDTV sets bought in the past year being one-third less than prior
HDTV purchases.

The findings are based on a survey of 1,300 households throughout
the United States as part of a new LRG study, "HDTV: Awareness,
Interest and Intent to Purchase 2005." Among the results, the report
says men have typically been the primary purchaser of HDTV sets and
are likely to drive increased adoption of the technology next year.

Other key findings include:

- 89 percent of adults nationwide have heard of HDTV

- Consumers report spending an average of about $1,600 for HDTV sets
purchased in the last year compared to $2,400 a year ago

- 18 percent of current HDTV owners are likely to get another one
in the next year

- 11 percent of non-HDTV owners express some likelihood to
purchase one next year if it cost $1,000 .

"While the cost of HDTV sets has declined, prices still remain
out of the range of the average US household," said Bruce
Leichtman, president and principal analyst for LRG. "Continued
price reductions, and the looming analog cut-off, will ultimately
result in 55 percent of US households having at least one
HD-capable TV set by the end of 2010."

"However," he added, "in the near-term, men who can afford the
cost of these sets remain the principal targets for HDTV
purchases."

For more information about LRG and the study, visit
http://www.LeichtmanResearch.com.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I was shopping in Costco this weekend. I was surprised to see the big price drop on brand name plasma HDTV! With increased HD programming, I could see a bigger percentage than what you are describing over the next year.


----------

